# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  αϋπνια

## 66psy

παιδια τις τελευταιες 2 βδομαδες δεν μπορω να κοιμηθω πριν παει 3-4 η ωρα το βραδυ παρολο που ειμαι κουρασμενη (ζωντανη αποδειξη οτι δημοσιευω θεμα τετοια ωρα). 
ξυπναω γυρως στις 11 το πρωι καθε μερα αλλα και παλι δεν μπορω να κοιμηθω σε νορμαλ ωρες..μπορει να ειμαι με λιγες ωρες υπνου,να εχω εντονη δραστηριοτητα καθολη την διαρκεια της μερας, να ειμαι κουρασμενη αλλα με το που πεφτω στο κρεβατι με πιανει υπερενταση (σαν να βαριεμαι να κοιμηθω)...
το χει παθει κανεις αυτο? κι αν ναι πως το λυσε??

----------


## deleted-member30-03

σεξ, γυμναστικη, χαπια, διαβασμα.

----------


## manos32

Ασε psy κι εγω τα ίδια,αν και9 απο μικρό με θυμάμαι να κοιμάμαι αργά,και να μ αρέσει η νύχτα,τωρα μου έγινε συνήθεια και αν δεμ πάει 3 δεν κοιμάμαι..Βοηθάει πολύ ένα αρκετά ζεστό μπάνιο,χαλαρώνεις αρκετά,ζεστό γάλα με μέλι,και διάβασμα,αν κάνεις και ασκήσεις χαλάρωσης με απαλή μου7σική θα σε βοηθήσει..

----------


## VanGogh

Και μένα μου αρέσει το βράδυ και κοιμάμαι αργά γιατι μόνο τη νύχτα νιώθω καλά. Μηπως θα έπρεπε psy να πάρεις για ενα μικρό διάστημα κάποιο αγχολυτικό ώστε να σε βοηθήσει να κοιμάσαι?

----------


## 66psy

> Ασε psy κι εγω τα ίδια,αν και9 απο μικρό με θυμάμαι να κοιμάμαι αργά,και να μ αρέσει η νύχτα,τωρα μου έγινε συνήθεια και αν δεμ πάει 3 δεν κοιμάμαι..Βοηθάει πολύ ένα αρκετά ζεστό μπάνιο,χαλαρώνεις αρκετά,ζεστό γάλα με μέλι,και διάβασμα,αν κάνεις και ασκήσεις χαλάρωσης με απαλή μου7σική θα σε βοηθήσει..


το μπανιο και το γαλατακι οκ ευκολα. τις ασκησεις χαλαρωσης ομως και την απαλη μουσικη τα βαριεμαι απιστευτα.. !!!
και γω το ΄χα γ@@@μησει με τον υπνο. θυμαμαι κοιμομουν ξημερωματα και ξυπνουσα απογευμα. ισως να φταει αυτο.. βασικα ειμαι σιγουρη οτι φταει αυτο. απλως παλαιοτερα αν τυχαινε μια μερα να εχω συμπληρωσει λιγες ωρες υπνου κοιμομουν και απο τις 12 χωρις να εχω προβλημα. τωρα ομως δεν μπορω ακομη κι αν ειμαι πιτα κουρασμενη!

----------


## 66psy

> Και μένα μου αρέσει το βράδυ και κοιμάμαι αργά γιατι μόνο τη νύχτα νιώθω καλά. Μηπως θα έπρεπε psy να πάρεις για ενα μικρό διάστημα κάποιο αγχολυτικό ώστε να σε βοηθήσει να κοιμάσαι?


ρε συ παιρνω ηδη xanax για το αγχος μου εδω και μισο+ χρονο, τα οποια μαλιστα τωρα που ειμαι καλυτερα τα χω μειωσει στα 0,25mg και ειμαι χαρουμενη γι αυτο. 
και επειτα αν απο τα 20 παιρνω χαπια για να κοιμηθω καηκα... :/

----------


## Macgyver

66psy , νομιζω οτι ' τρωγεσαι ' . Μια η καρδια σου χτυπαει περιεργα , μια τις δυο τελευταιες βδομαδες δεν μπορεις να κοιμηθεις καλα , χαλαρωσε , αν απο τωρα που εισαι κοριτσι ' μικρο ' αρχισεις τετοια ( προσοχη στα ζαναξ ) , τι θα γινει αν μεγαλωσεις , και αρχισουν τα πραματικα προβληματα ? και στο γραφω καλοπροαιρετα ( και εκ πειρας ) .

----------


## giorgos panou

θα σου ελεγα να δοκιμασεις το να αλλαξεις το βιολογικοσου ρολοι, να βαλεις ξυπνιτηρι νωρις, κάθε μερα λιγάκι πιο νωρις! δεν ξερω αν δουλειεις βεβαια, αλλα καντω! εστω για δοκιμη, βεβαια τις πρωτες μερες θα εισαι πολύ κουρασμενη.
επισης παρε κι πιες μεντα κι λουιζα σε ροφημα, από βιολογικο μαγαζι, θα ελεγα όχι τα ετοιμα! τελος φτιαξε ένα περιβαλον οσο μπορεις πιο "ζεστο", οσο μπορεις πιο ανετο για εσενα ,αναφέρομαι για τον χορο που κοιμάσαι, το κρεβατισου, να είναι πολύ ανετο κι χωρις φως! τελος δε ξερω αν βλέπεις Τ.ν. όταν ξαπλώνεις η αν διαβαζεις ! θα ελεγα καλητερα το δευτερο. 
ευχομαι γρηγορα να κοιμάσαι οσο πιο ομορφα μπορεις κι χωρις φαρμακα¨)

----------


## 66psy

> 66psy , νομιζω οτι ' τρωγεσαι ' . Μια η καρδια σου χτυπαει περιεργα , μια τις δυο τελευταιες βδομαδες δεν μπορεις να κοιμηθεις καλα , χαλαρωσε , αν απο τωρα που εισαι κοριτσι ' μικρο ' αρχισεις τετοια ( προσοχη στα ζαναξ ) , τι θα γινει αν μεγαλωσεις , και αρχισουν τα πραματικα προβληματα ? και στο γραφω καλοπροαιρετα ( και εκ πειρας ) .


χαχαχα ναι δεν διαφωνησω μαζι σου. καλα αυτο με την καρδια εχει συμβει πολυ λιγες φορες. Δηλαδή στον εναν χρονο που με παιδευει το αγχος μου να εχει γινει 3-4 φορες. δεν αποτελει προβλημα. απλως ειπα να το ρωτησω.. Τώρα αυτο για τον υπνο δεν ξερω ρε γ***το. οπως ακριβως λες δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να αρχισω τα χαπια απο τα 20 για να κοιμαμαι.. απλως δεν ειναι οτι με πιανουν αυπνιες λογω αγχους . τον τελευταιο μαλιστα καιρο απο αγχος ειμαι μια χαρα. σχεδον δεν αγχωνομαι καθολου..

----------


## 66psy

> θα σου ελεγα να δοκιμασεις το να αλλαξεις το βιολογικοσου ρολοι, να βαλεις ξυπνιτηρι νωρις, κάθε μερα λιγάκι πιο νωρις! δεν ξερω αν δουλειεις βεβαια, αλλα καντω! εστω για δοκιμη, βεβαια τις πρωτες μερες θα εισαι πολύ κουρασμενη.
> επισης παρε κι πιες μεντα κι λουιζα σε ροφημα, από βιολογικο μαγαζι, θα ελεγα όχι τα ετοιμα! τελος φτιαξε ένα περιβαλον οσο μπορεις πιο "ζεστο", οσο μπορεις πιο ανετο για εσενα ,αναφέρομαι για τον χορο που κοιμάσαι, το κρεβατισου, να είναι πολύ ανετο κι χωρις φως! τελος δε ξερω αν βλέπεις Τ.ν. όταν ξαπλώνεις η αν διαβαζεις ! θα ελεγα καλητερα το δευτερο. 
> ευχομαι γρηγορα να κοιμάσαι οσο πιο ομορφα μπορεις κι χωρις φαρμακα¨)


και γω αυτο προσπαθω να κανω.. να ξυπναω νωρις.. καλα οταν λεω νωρις εννοω (11-12 η ωρα).. επισης το περιβαλλον οντως ειναι ζεστο και εχω τεραστιο κρεβατι. απο αποψη ανετου ειμαι μια χαρα. επισης παντα κλεινω ολα τα φωτα οταν πεφτω για υπνο (ακομη και το παραμικρο λαμπακι) και δεν αφηνω τιποτα σε λειτουργια που να κανει θορυβο.. γενικα το περιβαλλον ειναι οτι πρεπει για υπνο.. τωρα σχετικα με τα ροφηματα που ειπες? εσυ τα χεις δοκιμασει και σε βοηθησαν?

----------


## μυσπ

Καλησπερα φιλη μου ειναι αρκετες περιοδοι που το παθαινω αυτο ειμαι λαπτοπ κ παει 2 3 ηωρα μιλαμε με το αγορι μου κ τις φιλες μου κ μετα δεν κοιμαμαι ευκολα,τωρα εσυ που το παθαινεις 2 εβδομαδες δεν ειναι πολυ μεγαλο διαστημα μαλλον κατι σε απασχολει κ εισαι σε ενταση,Προτεινω ροφηματα οπως τιλιο χαμομηλι κ πρασινο τσαι,ακουσε ηρεμη μουσικη πιες το ροφημα σου κ πλαγιασε στο κρεβατι

----------


## 66psy

> Καλησπερα φιλη μου ειναι αρκετες περιοδοι που το παθαινω αυτο ειμαι λαπτοπ κ παει 2 3 ηωρα μιλαμε με το αγορι μου κ τις φιλες μου κ μετα δεν κοιμαμαι ευκολα,τωρα εσυ που το παθαινεις 2 εβδομαδες δεν ειναι πολυ μεγαλο διαστημα μαλλον κατι σε απασχολει κ εισαι σε ενταση,Προτεινω ροφηματα οπως τιλιο χαμομηλι κ πρασινο τσαι,ακουσε ηρεμη μουσικη πιες το ροφημα σου κ πλαγιασε στο κρεβατι


ολα αναποδα μου βγαινουν μωρε μυσπ!! τις προαλλες διαβασα ενα βιβλιο λιγο πριν πεσω στο κρεβατι.. μου αρεσε τοσο πολυ το βιβλιο που αντι να νυσταξω εκατσα μεχρι τις 4 ξυπνια για να το τελειωσω.! πινω και ροφηματα (συγκεκριμενα χαμομιλι, και βαλεριανα) αλλα τιποτα παλι 4 κοιμαμαι... προσπαθω να κατσω στο κρεβατι και να χαλαρωσω, αλλα ειναι σαν να βαριεμαι και μετα απο ακνα μισαωρο σηκωνομαι.. 
ξες τι νομιζω οτι φταει? καθε φορα που πεφτω για υπνο ενα κομματι του μυαλου μου μού λεει "πρεπει να κοιμηθεις μην παει παλι 4 η ωρα.θα καταληξεις να εχεις προβλημα με τον υπνο". και σχεδον παντα οταν λες ΘΑ κανω κατι δεν το κανεις ποτε!

----------


## Remedy

οι ωρες που κοιμασαι ειναι υπεραρκετες, απλως πεφτεις πολυ αργα για υπνο και σηκωνεσαι αργα ,επισης.
αν θες να το αλλαξεις, θα πρεπει να σηκωνεσαι πιο νωρις για μερικες μερες, μεχρι να πετυχεις να κοιμηθεις απο κουραση , νωριτερα.

----------


## 66psy

> οι ωρες που κοιμασαι ειναι υπεραρκετες, απλως πεφτεις πολυ αργα για υπνο και σηκωνεσαι αργα ,επισης.
> αν θες να το αλλαξεις, θα πρεπει να σηκωνεσαι πιο νωρις για μερικες μερες, μεχρι να πετυχεις να κοιμηθεις απο κουραση , νωριτερα.


αυτο θα προσπαθησω να κανω ρεμεντι!! μια δυο τρεις πεντε δεκα.. ε καποτε θα κουραστω και θα κοιμηθω νωρις..συμφωνω!!
κι οσο αυτο για τις ωρες πιστεψε με... ειμαι γαιδουρα στον υπνο.. κλεινω 10 ωρο ανετα !!

----------


## 66psy

και τωρα που ξαναβλεπω ολα τα σχολια και το θεμα ο τιτλος αϋπνιες ειναι λαθος... ανωμαλο ωραριο υπνου ξυπνιου επρεπε να λεγεται :rolleyes:

----------


## μυσπ

> ολα αναποδα μου βγαινουν μωρε μυσπ!! τις προαλλες διαβασα ενα βιβλιο λιγο πριν πεσω στο κρεβατι.. μου αρεσε τοσο πολυ το βιβλιο που αντι να νυσταξω εκατσα μεχρι τις 4 ξυπνια για να το τελειωσω.! πινω και ροφηματα (συγκεκριμενα χαμομιλι, και βαλεριανα) αλλα τιποτα παλι 4 κοιμαμαι... προσπαθω να κατσω στο κρεβατι και να χαλαρωσω, αλλα ειναι σαν να βαριεμαι και μετα απο ακνα μισαωρο σηκωνομαι.. 
> ξες τι νομιζω οτι φταει? καθε φορα που πεφτω για υπνο ενα κομματι του μυαλου μου μού λεει "πρεπει να κοιμηθεις μην παει παλι 4 η ωρα.θα καταληξεις να εχεις προβλημα με τον υπνο". και σχεδον παντα οταν λες ΘΑ κανω κατι δεν το κανεις ποτε!


Ειναι πιθανον τοτε να μην εχεις αυπνιες κ να εχει μεταφερθει ο υπνος σου,τι εννοω?εννοω οτι αντι για παραδειγμα να κοιμασαι 12 με 8 το πρωι κοιμασαι 4 με 11 12 το πρωι στην περιπτωση αυτη δεν σου λειπει υπνος ειναι ετσι το προγραμμα σου κ το κανω κ εγω αυτο οπως σου ειπα κ για εμενα,τωρα εαν αυτο δημιουργει θεμα στην καθημερινοτητα σου τοτε μπορεις να το βελτιωσεις σιγα σιγα να σηκωνεσαι νωριτερα για να κοιμασαι μετα κ νωριτερα,σιγουρα δεν ειναι υγεινο προγραμμα κ το κανω κ εγω κ δεν εχω αποφασισει προστοπαρων να το διαμορφωσω αλλιως

----------


## 66psy

> Ειναι πιθανον τοτε να μην εχεις αυπνιες κ να εχει μεταφερθει ο υπνος σου,τι εννοω?εννοω οτι αντι για παραδειγμα να κοιμασαι 12 με 8 το πρωι κοιμασαι 4 με 11 12 το πρωι στην περιπτωση αυτη δεν σου λειπει υπνος ειναι ετσι το προγραμμα σου κ το κανω κ εγω αυτο οπως σου ειπα κ για εμενα,τωρα εαν αυτο δημιουργει θεμα στην καθημερινοτητα σου τοτε μπορεις να το βελτιωσεις σιγα σιγα να σηκωνεσαι νωριτερα για να κοιμασαι μετα κ νωριτερα,σιγουρα δεν ειναι υγεινο προγραμμα κ το κανω κ εγω κ δεν εχω αποφασισει προστοπαρων να το διαμορφωσω αλλιως


ακριβως ετσι μυσπ! οπως τα λες!!! δεν εχω να προσθεσω κατι με καλυψες!!:)

----------

